# lost too many already!!!



## zahir shaikh (Nov 2, 2009)

yesterday was the final straw...
i had 3 seperate hawk atatcks yesterday and the hawk killed one  
the other 3 flew away somewhere...so now i am down to 16 from 20...

i give up...
i saw the dead bird in my yard...
i bursted in tears...

so i give up..
i dont want to go thru with this again...
i am giving up this hobby...

i feel like i am responsible for his death cause it was my pet and i should be the one protecting it...but i just stood there helpless while the hawk had its way....

i have 16 left and 5 babies...

i wanna find a good home for them....

i am in southern california region...orange county kinda by knotts berry farm...

if u know anybody who wants some good birds and can take care of them better than i can.......please let me know...

i dont wanna be responsible for any more of these beautifull creatures anymore...i feel guilty....


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am so sorry you've had such a bad day. Hopefully, the ones who flew away will find their way home.

Hugh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry about your birds. Hopefully the others will come back. Are they homers? People know going into it that there are going to be some losses from predators. But that really doesn't help when you lose pets that you care about. There is no way to give them that freedom, and keep them safe at the same time. And when hawks know they are there, they will keep coming back. You would maybe be better off with another kind of pigeon, like the fancy breeds that you can enjoy in a large aviary or something where they don't fly free. That's the only way to keep them safe from hawks. I'm really so sorry about your loss.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry about your birds.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Control your birds with feed, let them out hungry and call them in as soon as they land, mix up your fly days and times, if you fly them at the same times the hawk will learn the pattern and be waiting, lock them up for awhile and wait for the hawk to move on, dont give up on your hobby, if you enjoy it you can figure something out, I dont let my birds free fly for this reason, we are also in the middle of hawk migration, lock your birds up and wait till late spring to start flying again.PM me if you need more advise, I know how you feel trust me I know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That sounds like good advice from Roller mike. You should PM him. Sounds like he would be good to talk to.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Over time, you will get over it. things happen and you cant do anything about it. All you can do is move on and think of what you can do about it. I lost Viben and Pover and Pover was sick so I thought he would feel better if he sun bathed in the roof but then a hawk attacked my birds. At least he wont be suffering anymore. Viben just flew and never came back. She usually comes back before sunset. Maybe she is free. Think of the happy thoughts. Dont move over the negative thoughts. Otherwise you might end up spending more time crying in your room, rather than spending time with your other birds. Anyways, I'm sorry about your birds. Try to send them off an hour before the sun sets. Im not sure but some people say its when hawks are less likely to attack.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry about the hawks but PLEASE dont fly your birds untll spring thats when the hawks have more to eat.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't give up on your birds yet! These things happen, and unless you live in a predator-free place, you will encounter this situation again, even if you take extra care of them. Follow the advise of the members, keep them locked up (if you have a big coop then it'll be no trouble) and hopefully your birds will be fine until you can release them again!
Roller mike gave you a very good advise, you should PM him if you are still wondering what to do


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Unless you're in a hawk free area then you can count on Mr. hawk snatching up a few of your birds here and there. There have been many threads on this forum delaing with particular hawk problems that I think you should read up on. Do a search and read through them when you have some extra time. A lot of them provide helpful tips that come in handy for certain situations. It's never 100% that the methods will work but it's worth a try if you still feel up to the task of keeping your birds. I've already lost a bird this year and no matter how long I lock my birds up Mr. hawk is smart enough to know that they arn't going anywhere and all he has to do is wait around or go to his other hunting spots until I open up my loft again. If you have pigeons you'll have hawks wanting to get at them, that's just a given. I hope you still have it in you to keep your flock and good luck! 

-Henry


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

I would be interested in adopting a female. I had a mated pair of Kings, and Ginger, the girl, just died. So if you have a solo female, I have a great home and a mate waiting for her. I'm located in West LA. 424 228 4570 Sorry to hear about your birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Susan: There is someone who is or had auction of healthy birds from California and the notice was up in the last few days and someone maybe from this forum can update this for you and these healthy birds are given away to make room for birds that can't be released and I can't find the thread right now but maybe someone will see this and give you the proper information--just in case the person Zahir Shaikh lives long distance--just an idea reading your post....Just last few days might be coming up in california maybe near you..c.hert---pretty birds too --they need help--can't remember--Help everyone..c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry!  Today when I let my birds out, two pairs of hawks came out of hiding. I had to call them in pretty quickly before they were able to catch them. Two came down from high up in the sky to attempt to chase my birds, but couldn't pick up enough speed, thankfully.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I am so glad your birds got away and the hawk wasn't fast enough---Thank Goodness. c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Susan: There is someone who is or had auction of healthy birds from California and the notice was up in the last few days and someone maybe from this forum can update this for you and these healthy birds are given away to make room for birds that can't be released and I can't find the thread right now but maybe someone will see this and give you the proper information--just in case the person Zahir Shaikh lives long distance--just an idea reading your post....Just last few days might be coming up in california maybe near you..c.hert---pretty birds too --they need help--can't remember--Help everyone..c.hert



This post? I PM'd this to Susan earlier.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/young-homers-free-to-forever-pet-homes-42949.html


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats good Jay3 Thanks


----------

